# cuttlefish bone and mealworms.



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

We give cuttlefish bone to birds to prevent over grown bills.BUT also offer cuttlefish bone to birds to give calcium.So would it be beneficial to reptiles'etc to when you get a new batch of mealworms to also throw a couple cuttlefish bone in with them.As mealworm seem to eat every thing i take it that when the boar though the cuttlefish bone that this would work to make mealworm a bit more benefical to reptiles'etc in terms of calcium giving a bit exsta dose.


----------



## puffthebeardeddragon (Jul 23, 2008)

good idea, bt do you think they could bite through it?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i have odd bits of it in my boxes, have no idea if it works or not lol


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

puffthebeardeddragon said:


> good idea, bt do you think they could bite through it?


I don't see why not.They have no problem boaring though cork bark.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Could give it a go, cant do any harm. As you said Mealworms eat everything, I know my Morio's would make short work of a cuttle bone


----------

